# برنامج لحساب مساحة المثلث بعدة طرق



## المهندس رحم (9 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج صغير لحساب مساحة مثلث بمعلومية أطوال أضلاعه أو ضلعين وزاوية محصورة بينهما أو طول القاعدة والارتفاع.:30:


----------



## eng: issa (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك اله فيك وجزاك كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرأ اخي الفاضل
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## امير عوض (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك.........


----------



## نورعيني1 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيروجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكر مروركم الكريم


----------



## eng.lana (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اثيرهاشم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زهراء قاسم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## menisy (6 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يديك العافيه وياريت تعرفونا برنامج اله حاسبه على الموبايل لحساب مساحة المثلث


----------



## ali992 (7 يونيو 2009)

*شكراااااااا*
*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## babankarey (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا *جزاك الله كل خير برنامج رائع
*


----------



## المهندس رحم (7 يونيو 2009)

احبتي اسعدني مروركم وتعليقاتكم الجميلة
شكرا لكم
تقبلوا


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيلا من الشكر
محمدسندباد


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدابواليزيد (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اريد هذا البرنامج مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دموع الاحزان (12 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وباركالله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## وليد الزين (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (24 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا للمرور بموضوعي المتواضع 
ارجو قبول فائق شكري وتقديري على تعليقاتكم الرقيقة*


----------



## houssamf (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وانت بخير 
وجزآك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## kesbah (25 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الجنرال123 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

```
اخى البرنامج لا يعمل عندى وانا احتاجه بشدة ارجو ان تفيدنى بالحل وهذه صورة لرسالة الخطأ
```
مشاهدة المرفق Triangle Area.bmp


----------



## الجنرال123 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى البرنامج لا يعمل عندى وانا احتاجه بشدة ارجو ان تفيدنى بالحل ومرفق صورة لرسالة الخطأ


----------



## الجنرال123 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى البرنامج لا يعمل عندى وانا احتاجه بشدة ارجو ان تفيدنى بالحل ومرفق صورة لرسالة الخطأ


----------



## محمدصالح علي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــر


----------



## عاشق السهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا للمرور الكريم اعزتي
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخى م رحم . اخى تم تجريب البرامج لكن النتائج غير صحيحه


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)




----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## احمد محمد العشماوي (17 يوليو 2010)

*المنصوره مصر*

هل يمكن وضع هذا البرنامج اكسل علي الموبايل


----------



## احمد محمد العشماوي (17 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع والمنتدي يجذب اي طالب هندسه


----------



## عيسى المقطري (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تعطونا قوانين المثلثات وبأقرب وقت


----------



## mohamedazab (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedazab (6 يناير 2011)

c.v
البيانات الشخصية:-

الاسم :- محمد ابراهيم عزب عبدالنعيم	
تاريخ الميلاد :- 29-10-1980
الحالة الاجتماعية:- أعزب 
موبايل :- 0124054459
0116339890
0167030366 
العنوان :- 11 ش قطب حميدة متفرع من ش الجمهورية – المعادى- القاهرة
الايميل :- [email protected]
[email protected] 

المؤهلات الدراسية :- 

المؤهل :- بكارلوريوس الهندسة المساحية 
سنة التخرج : - مايو 2006
الجامعة :- هندسة شبرا 

الخبرات السابقة:- 
1.	العمل فى شركة الاسكندرية للانشاءات (طلعت مصطفى)
•	مدينتى من مايو 2010 حتى الان .
•	الرحاب من إبريل 2009 الى أغسطس 2009.
2.العمل فى شركة المقاولون العرب ( عثمان أحمد عثمان وشركاءة )
•	ادارة الطرق من سبتمبر 2009 حتى ابرايل 2010 .
•	من يناير 2007 الى أكتوبر 2008 .
3.العمل فى دولة الكويت
•	فى الفترة ما بين نوفمبر 2008 الى مارس 2009.
4.العمل فى مكتب مساحة 
•	فى الفترة من يوليو 2006 الى ديسمبر 2006.












المشاريع:-
1. مشروع فيلات وخدمات (مسجد ومركز شرطة ومطافى و مركز طبى واستراحة نادى ) 
2.مشروع طريق الصعيد الحر طريق الجيش( المنيا – بنى سويف) 
3 . مشروع مرافق (طرق وشبكات). 
4. مشروع مبانى سكانية فى دولة الكويت 
5. مشروع صرف صحى لقرى ابورجوان والشوبك ومزغونة 
6. مشروع الصالة المغطاة داخل جامعة حلوان 
7. مشروع الصرف الصحى لقرى جزيرة محمد و طناش وسقيل وبرطس وصيدا والقراطين .
مهارات الكمبيوتر:-

1.	autocad
2.	land desk top
3.	photoshop
4.	office
5.	primavera
6.	surfer
الدورات التدربية :-

1.	التدريب فى شركة المقاولون العرب سنة 2003 – 2004
2.	دورات مهندس حديث مرحلة أولى وثانية وثالثة2007
3.	دورة التطبيقات المساحية فى الانشأت بأستخدام محطة الرصد المتكاملة 
4.	التدريب على محطة الرصد المتكاملة GTS-723

الاجهزة :-

ا. جهاز التوتل توبكون 
2.جهاز التوتل سوكيا
3.ميزان القامة.


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور
وتقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مرورك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohamedazab (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل سعادة


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الممتاز


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (18 يناير 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم أحبتي
شرفني مروركم بمواضيعي


----------



## alaa attia (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس رحم، وأعمالك كلها رائعة ومميزة مثل برنامج حساب زوايا المثلث وغيرها. ولكن لى ملاحظة صغيرة جداً على برنامج حساب مساحة المثلث، فهو برنامج رائع جداً ولكن عند حساب مساحة المثلث بمعلومية أضلاعة الثلاثة لا تكون النتائج دقيقة ويمكنك التأكد من ذلك عند أستخدام مثلث أطوال أضلاعه مشهوره للتجربة مثــلا ( 3 ، 4 ، 5 ) فتكون مساحته 6 . وهذا لا يتوافق مع نتائج البرنامج، أرجو النظر لهذه الملاحظة ومحاولة تعديلها حتى تكون الأستفادة تامة​


----------



## الديشليار (10 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (17 أكتوبر 2011)

​*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## كبل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .. وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## engsasa (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وكلام البشمهندس alaa attia صحيح
البرنامج نتائجه غير صحيحه فى 3-side


----------



## المهندس احمد البمب (22 أكتوبر 2011)

برنامج هكس اخر حاجة


----------



## Q.W.E. (30 أكتوبر 2011)

لم افهمه !!!


----------



## ودارت الايام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل الفقي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## ase92110 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو السباعى (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل عمل خير


----------



## mamathashem (12 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## عبده الصلاحي (18 فبراير 2012)

البرنامج بيحسب خطأ


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

يسلموواا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy khedawy (2 أغسطس 2020)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك​


----------

